# Quelle sont vos fleurs préférées et pourquoi ?



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Voilà, un sujet qui me tiens à coeur...j'ai hate de voir vos réponses...


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2004)

Encore un sondage ?!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le coquelicot et l'orchidée ... Parce que d'abord !!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

c'est un bon argument !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

J'adore les coquelicots !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils sont sauvages, éphémères, fragiles ... parsèment les prairies de leurs taches rouge écarlate et même lorsqu'il fait gris, ils apportent ces spots de lumière dynamique dont parfois on a tant besoin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les marguerites aussi, pour leur simplicité et leur modestie...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

moi c'est les fleurs de [censuré] parce que ca arrache


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Quelle baudelaire ce Big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est beau en tout cas...
et supermok t'avais pas une illustration?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

tulipe perroquet :




et tulipe noire :




j'adore


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Classe !!! j'en ai jamais vu en live ....doit pas être évident à trouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

la perroquet est difficile à trouver mais la tulipe noire presque impossible ! ce qui la rend si désirable et préciseuse...ahhhhhhh.....les tulipes


----------



## Fulvio (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Quelle sont vos fleurs préférées



Celle du chanvre.



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi ?



Pasqueu, euh, elle est très jolie, pour un peu qu'on la laisse pousser jusqu'au bout... Mais c'est rare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'aime bien les feuilles de droséra. J'adore y mettre des mouches encore vivantes et les regarder disparaître dans le petit buisson de perles poisseuses qui se referme, lentement... Les petits plaisirs de la mort


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

Une simple paquerette couvrant une pairie, c'est un signe de printemps et de joie... Une marguerite, c'est déjà trop gros, je tombe toujours sur "pas du tout"...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Bien,bien tout ça....more,more....


----------



## Fulvio (4 Mai 2004)

J'aime bien les fleurs d'orties, aussi. C'est con, j'ai grandi à la campagne, je suis tombé dans les orties plus souvent qu'à mon tour, mais je ne me suis rendu compte que tout récemment que les orties faisaient des fleurs. Des petites fleurs violettes qui ressemblent aux chèvres-feuilles ou au gueules-de-loup (selon l'angle).


----------



## Kak (4 Mai 2004)

le tournesol
 [image]http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:x6f0RZM0VycJerso.club-internet.fr/vitarell/tournesol.jpg[/image] 

Paske c'est jÔne
Paske c'est comme un soleil
Paske ça suit du regard le soleil

Et puis Paske c'est BÔ


----------



## Kak (4 Mai 2004)

VinDiou ! mon image passe pas!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

De n'importe quelle couleur.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> VinDiou ! mon image passe pas!


non ça ne passe pas, mais le site de Clara M  (ta signature) passe très bien lui : les images aussi. Merci


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2004)

Les Fleurs du Mal  bien sur


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les Fleurs du Mal  bien sur



(mode clochette on) Oui! Moi aussi bien sûr! Mais ce n'est pas de ça qu'il parle le posteur originel, mon lecteur, mon frère qui croit que je ne suis pas toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode clochette off)


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2004)

L'edelweiss parce qu'elle pousse à la montagne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Et que les vaches l'adorent


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode clochette on) Oui! Moi aussi bien sûr! Mais ce n'est pas de ça qu'il parle le posteur originel, mon lecteur, mon frère qui croit que je ne suis pas toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gling Gling! Gling Gling!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore!


----------



## nicogala (4 Mai 2004)

Moi vu que c'est le bar j'aurai répondu le "fleur de bière"...
Mais la vrai fleur que j'aime le plus c'est l'Asphodèle:





Parce que c'est une fleur de montagne qui pousse dans les calanques...au soleil au bord de l'eau...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)




----------



## sweet (4 Mai 2004)

Ben moi j'aime pas les fleurs !!

Ça sert à rien, ça fait du chenit, c'est éphémère et ça attire les insectes !!

Oups je vais me faire remonter les bretelles !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Saluts à tous, Chris.


----------



## molgow (4 Mai 2004)

Oeillets ou chrisentèmes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Mandragore


----------



## sweet (4 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Oeillets ou chrisentèmes ?



Non je préfère être incinéré !!

Merci !!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

restons dans le sujet !!! allez c'était bien parti....


----------



## molgow (4 Mai 2004)

C'est vrai c'est vrai.. navré.

Comme fleur, j'aime assez les narcisses.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

J'aime bcp ta signature....


----------



## molgow (4 Mai 2004)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime pas trop J.-J. Rousseau pour en avoir bavé au bac avec _Les Rêveries du promeneur solitaire_, mais je dois dire que j'apprécie beaucoup cette phrase.

Au passage, j'ai découvert cette citation au travers du livre _Les nouveaux maîtres du monde_ de _Jean Ziegler_, sociologue suisse. Livre que je conseille vivement.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Sont forts ces suisses quand même...


----------



## macmarco (4 Mai 2004)

J'ai pas vraiment de fleur préférée, mais j'aime bien celle-là :













En général, c'est la première fleur qu'on cueille de sa vie !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Nous avons des goûts communs cher MacMarco on dirait


----------



## macelene (4 Mai 2004)

j'aime cette fleur 





du jasmin blanc, ce parfun signe bien des sens


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

Fleur de trèfle pour montrer à quelqu'un ce que c'est


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2004)

Moi j'aime bien les fleurs dans la nature, pas vraiment un type de fleur en particulier mais surtout des petites surprises : un tapis de glaïeuls sauvages samedi par exemple, une banquette d'anémones pulsatiles au pays de Sault ou sur le Mézenc, un parterre d'asphodèles dans les Corbières, des lys martagon au bord d'une petite route, des fritillaires à Peyrepertuse, des gentianes bleues sur l'Aubrac, etc.

Et puis les tapis de jonquilles ou de narcisses en Lozère, Haute-Loire ou Ardèche, les oeillets du Mont Lozère et les petites jonquilles perdues dans la caillasse des Corbières 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Alors, comme Tibo me l'a demandé, une autre rencontre que j'aime beaucoup, là aussi sur l'Aubrac, les jonquilles dans la neige :






(Faudra que je me décide à mettre mes photos sur le net un de ces jours. En attendant et comme j'insère leur photo, n'hésitez pas à aller en voir d'autres sur  leur site


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

La mythique fleur de pissenlit


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

Tu ne peux pas mettre des images pour la doc s'il te plaît


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2004)

Très bien tout ça, mais n'hésitez pas à dire pourquoi....


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Très bien tout ça, mais n'hésitez pas à dire pourquoi....



Dans mon cas, c'est parce que ces fleurs dans la campagne viennent rajouter à un paysage (et souvent un paysage que je connais bien) une note de plus, comme le fait une lumière d'orage, ou un effet de brume.

Ce n'est pas tant la fleur (d'où le fait que ce n'est pas une fleur particulière qui m'intéresse) mais l'ensemble paysage (y compris sur 5 m2) + fleur.

Pour les jonquilles avec la neige, c'est typique : le paysage + la neige, c'est déjà une version particulière du paysage. Avec les jonquilles en plus, c'est encore une note en plus.

En fait, ce que je dois aimer c'est "variations sur un thème" : les fleurs, les saisons, la lumière. Et de fait, j'aime retourner perpétuellement dans les mêmes endroits qui ne sont jamais pareils.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Ah ! le coquelicot !!!
J'adore cette petite fleur des champs, sauvage et libre à souhait qui revient chaque année faire la nique dans les champs avoisinants...
Quand, par hasard, je tombe sur une nuée de coquelicots, la première chose que je fais est d'enlever mes lunettes ... comme je vois trouble, les coquelicots se transforment en petites taches rouges entourées d'un halo lumineux du plus bel effet ... c'est tout comme si je me promenais à l'intérieur d'une peinture impressionniste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De ma jeunesse à la campagne, je garde notamment deux souvenirs ... les milliers de coquelicots qui s'étalaient sur les flancs des vallons et ... les papillons qui foisonnaient partout !
Malheureusement, les papillons ont quasiment disparus dans ma région ... c'est tout juste si j'en repère encore une dizaine par saison ... il me reste donc les coquelicots comme trait d'union avec mon passé campagnard et mes longues rêveries solitaires.....


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, les papillons ont quasiment disparus dans ma région ... c'est tout juste si j'en repère encore une dizaine par saison ...



C'est pas ça qui va me pousser à m'installer en belgique !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par ici ou en Lozère on en voit quand même encore pas mal, j'en ai même eu dans les bureaux au boulot (mais là faut avouer que c'est rare).


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2004)

+ La fleur de sel.

+ Ses cristaux cubiques de NaCl sont jolis et agitent les pensées (pas les fleurs).

Attention: ne pas confondre avec la fleur de selles !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

mon premier souvenir de fleurs dans le jardin de la maison familiale, des *myosotis* 






souvenirs de balades en valais,  *gentianes et rhododendrons* 











souvenirs de l'océan indien  *bougainvillées* 






et la, ce n'est pas un souvenir, mais plutôt l'inverse  *coquelicot*


----------



## loudjena (5 Mai 2004)

J'aime les fleurs en ville, toutes. Celles qui débordent des clotures, celles qui retombent par dessus les portails, celles qui traversent les grillages, celles qui tentent de redevenir sauvages. Les "boules de neiges" dans mon quartier actuellement sont superbes, rondes, blanches, mousseuses. Elles dégringolent par dessus les murs par grappes entières généreuses.
J'aime aussi les lierres qui traversent les murs et s'agrippent si fort à la verticale de nos cités. 
J'aime tous ces transpercements de la nature dans la ville. 
Je n'aime pas les fleurs domestiquées.


----------



## loudjena (5 Mai 2004)

Et puis, naturellement le flower power


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

Bien,bien tout ça....


----------



## nicogala (6 Mai 2004)

J'ai pensé...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

Superbe !!! même en photos ç'est gai !!!


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2004)

sans conteste
grâce, beauté, un brin de solitude peu être et une aura de mystere


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2004)

au fait si tu nous racontais la relation entre morrisey et les roses ...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2004)

En fait c'est plutot les "daffodils" les jonquilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et aussi les glailleuls....
du temps des Smiths...Mais encore maintenant depuis qu'il est en solo donc 1988...les fleurs sont toujours là à chaque concerts....
En fait Le Moz (c'est son surnom! pour les non pratiquants) n'aimait pas les salles de concerts, qu'il trouvait trop triste et austère. Donc il demanda au label de l'époque : Rough trade non il exigea des fleurs et même des arbres !!!! voilà, faut pas me brancher Momo !!!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

aucune

je suis allergique


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2004)

des fans portugais...là bas aussi flowers...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sans conteste
> grâce, beauté, un brin de solitude peu être et une aura de mystere


je vois qu'on a les mêmes goûts


----------



## naas (7 Mai 2004)

si tu aimes les fleurs il y a un endroit unique ou aller
un vrai paradis, c'est en hollande, pardon pays bas
 le www.keukenhof 
mon dieu que c'est un joli endroit
et si rendre n'est pas hors de prix !
et.... c'est la saison


----------



## karlmarx (9 Mai 2004)

les "fleurs du mal"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

karlmarx a dit:
			
		

> les "fleurs du mal"



Déjà bu page 1 jpmiss ...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2004)

Alors ? plus personne ??? plus de jolies fleurs!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? plus personne ??? plus de jolies fleurs!!!!



un peu grande, mais j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2004)

Eh ben Voilà !!!!


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2004)

Superbe !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

A mon tour ...






Pourquoi ? parce qu'elle me tient compagnie, tous les jours celle-ci ...

et puis ... 






Parce que d'un bout de branche récupéré ... beaucoup de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est devenu une superbe et grande plante en fleurs ... ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ailleurs si quelqu'un connait son nom : ça m'aiderait bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


J'aime tout particulièrement les fleurs sur les arbres, encore sans feuille comme les magnolias ...
Et sinon j'aime le fleurs sauvages, un champ de colquelicot : magnifique, les champs de jonquilles de mon enfance, on passait des heures à faire des bouquets immenses ... les paquerettes qui me fascinaient en se fermant le soir venu ... les edelweiss au milieu de roches rencontrés au grès de ballades en montagne ...


Stop j'arrête !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2004)

C'est pas la fleur de nave vinaigrette ta préferrée à toi ???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

même pô étonné. A la cambrousse avec de l'angrais naturel tu fais des fleurs de selles.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Si, si... moen j'aime toutes les fleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'adore les fleurs des champs, sauvages, les fleurs des bois, les fleurs d'eau, des montagnes, 
les fleurs sauvages qui poussent sur les murets, fleurs des arbres, toutes les fleurs de la nature, et aussi, des jardins sauvages
(et quelques unes domestiques).

Pourquoi ?

Elles illuminent, colorent naturellement nos contrées variées en toutes les saisons. Chaque jour c'est un paysage (connu ou non), un tableau différent
qui naît à nos yeux suivant les conditions atmosphériques, la nature est belle et hume bon par n'importe quel temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chacune d'elles sont séduisantes, enivrantes, magiques  soit par leur forme, leur couleur, leur parfum, leur naissance, leur évolution... 
Oui, j'aime toutes ces fleurs de la nature, c'est un régal non seulement pour les yeux, mais aussi pour le nez et même certaines à miam miam ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici, quelques une des ces fleurs... que j'vous laisse découvrir en photo via Google ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Les pensées, les coquelicots, les primevères, les champs de colza, fleurs du cerisier, le lilas, mimosa, le crocus, fleurs des fraise des bois, fleurs de sureau, la lavande, les nénuphars,..._




Souvenirs d'enfance de fleurs et jardin sauvage autour de notre maison ainsi la tonnelle du commerce (resto d'la Tour au Bois de la Bâtie)  :

_ipomées (ipomeae), pensées, tulipes, pétunia, bégonias semperflorens, rosiers sauvages, fleurs d'acacias ,
le forsythia, le lilas, hortensia, Buddléia (l'arbre à papillons), Campsis Bignone Radicans dite trompettes du soleil (août) ..._

Aujourd'hui j'étais en admiration devant une vielle maison (ancienne ferme) colorée comme chaque année par de superbes glycines
violacées, bleutées, c'était magnifique ! C'était dans un joli 'tit village, le Bourg de St-Prex, très fleuri toute l'année.

Wala ma petite contribution...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

J'aime bien les fleurs littéraires aussi :


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

Ou "Iris et petite fumée" de Joe Bousquet.
(J'ai des problèmes pour joindre l'image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

_bon, je l'ai retrouvé sur le site_

 [image]http://breton.calmelscohen.com/zoom/zoom.cfm?id=HR_9433000_1.JPG[/image]


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2004)

L'arum.






Parce que c'est une fleur virginale.






Qui garde les secrets,






Et ne livre pas les siens.






Qui résiste au temps.









Et s'accouple en brassée.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2004)

Waouh !!! classe


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Parce que d'un bout de branche récupéré ... beaucoup de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un type de bégonia.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je connait pas le nom exact... mais je sais que c'est quasi increvable...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai une bouture en train de raciner : j'espère qu'il arrivera à fleurir comme le tien...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

Bégonia arbustif orange ou Begonia Coccinea


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est un type de bégonia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Lumai (et Merci TibomonG4) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Lumai, trouve-lui un endroit très lumineux, et mieux ensoleillé pour qu'il fleurisse.


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

Salut, barbarella


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Superbe Bebert


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour, Luc G


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Madame


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

Apparemment il y a eu une erreur c'est un   begonia maculata


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2004)

Bien le bonjour Monsieur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et sur ce bon week-end à tous


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2004)

Quelle courtoisie ! ça fait du bien ....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2004)

Magnifique !!!! comme l'album de Momo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la couverture des inrocks de today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .... C'est quoi comme marque ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique !!!! comme l'album de Momo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello, merci ! 

pour le moment je n'ai pas la marque exacte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  alors,  on va dire que c'est une  *douceur*   de la nature sauvage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_j'l'est trouvée par hasard en faisant une recherche sur google image_


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2004)

C'est réussi bravo !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment je n'ai pas la marque exacte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un joli dalhia


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2004)

On n'en voit souvent qu'en cette période, pourtant ce sont de jolies fleurs... 




​


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

C'est un lys plein de puissance, de sauvagerie, et de véracité. Sa cueillette est interdite sur tout le territoire. 
Il est le chevalier des prairies de montagne. 
Luc l'aime petit, au bord des chemins. 
Je l'aime en champs entiers, blôti dans mes montagnes adolescentes.​



​
Les martagons. Je me couchais au milieu d'eux, et m'asphyxiais de leur pollen puissant. Je passais des heures à les regarder en mode macro. Jamais je n'en ai vu un seul bouquet coupé. Pourtant, ils poussaient par centaines, dans cette Maurienne grise. Ces fleurs concentrent tout le respect que l'on doit à la puissance de la nature.


----------



## Dedalus (1 Novembre 2004)

J'aime les fleurs d'artichaut, luxuriantes et d'un bleu somptueux. Me plaît aussi l'idée qu'il faille renoncer à consommer l'artichaut (qui est le bouton) pour jouir de la fleur...









Dans un autre registre : les fleurs du seringa. Leur aspect est modeste, mais c'est le plus enivrant parfum du jardin au tout début de l'été.






Et puis les giroflées veloutées, à l'odeur de miel, qui poussent à l'ombre des vieux murs...


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

Une pensée pour une amie....




​


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

en fait je n'ai jamais aimé la couleur des narcisses. J'aime ces fleurs uniquement par nostalgie de mon enfance...
Dans mon pays natal (les Hautes-Vosges) a lieu chaque année au printemps la Fête des Jonquilles, où des chars pârés de ces fleurs avec plus ou moins de bon goût défilent dans la petite ville de Gérardmer (prononcez [jèrarmé]).









Quelle belle fête c'était pour moi quand j'étais môme. :love:  Je n'y ai plus assisté depuis bien bien longtemps.


----------



## macmarco (8 Janvier 2005)

Les géraniums de ma mère !  
 (Photo prise avec le 1,2 megapixel de mon Palm...
 Et passée par Photoshop...)





​


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, barbarella



T'es complêtement chtarbé ou quoi ?? 

Tu vas la faire venir, déjà assez emmerdé avec la pov'rovertav...
 :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Moi, les fleurs de courgette en beignet, c'est ce que je preferre !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Moi ce ne sont pas des fleurs mais plutôt un plante : les CACTUS !

Juste une petite dizaine à la maison.

Pourquoi ? ben pourquoi pas  :rose:








C'est-y pas beau ca ! et c'est très bon en salade ! !


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

Une fois j'ai vu un téléfilm débile amèricain (oui oui je sais) Où une araignée migale avait pondue ses oeufs dans un cactus rond :affraid: Et que entre temps le cactus avait été acheté par une gentille famille Américaine (oui je resais!!  ) et que les oeufs avaientt éclos dans la maison de la gentille famille, et que plein d'araignées étaient sorties et avaient courues partout.... :affraid: :affraid: 
Depuis je reste trés loin des cactus ronds.....     :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

... Moi, ce sont les chrysanthèmes. Ma couleur c'est le noir, ma pierre, le marbre, mon signe, la croix ; et mon chiffre le 0... D'autres questions?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Oui, une...

C'est joli téhéran ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, une...
> 
> C'est joli téhéran ?



Très surfait...


----------



## Deedee (15 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Moi, ce sont les chrysanthèmes. Ma couleur c'est le noir, ma pierre, le marbre, mon signe, la croix ; et mon chiffre le 0... D'autres questions?


 
 Ben moi c'est un peu plus gai  

 J'adore les *orchidées* (visiblement je ne suis pas la seule) pour ce côté fragile qu'elles dégagent tout en prenant des poses complétement bluffante et cet aspect un peu 'snob' qu'elles se donnent, le* Lys*, pour son odeur qui en dérange plus d'un mais qui perso ravi mon nez, *la lavande* (même si je suis pas sure qu'on puisse la classer dans la famille des fleurs) pour son aspects tout desséché et desertique mais qui finalement exale mille odeurs, et puis aussi les *tulipes et les roses* (surtout les blanches).


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, un sujet qui me tiens à coeur...j'ai hate de voir vos réponses...



celle que je cherche :love:


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2005)

Celle qui a la plus grande charge affective, la protéa :





ou la capucine :





Celle que j'aime le plus sous nos climats :





Sinon, sans fleurs (enfin il y en a mais c'est pas bon signe), ma grande passion du moment est une herbe :


----------



## Deedee (15 Janvier 2005)

J'aime particulièrement la Capucine


----------



## lafonderie (19 Février 2005)

Les coquelicots, et quelques autre fleurs (rose, tulipes, chèvrefeuille...), grâce aux photographies de Denis Brihat !


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2005)

Et les renoncules ?


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

la plus belle fleur, celle d'une plante locale aux multiples variétés


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2005)

Hop !
Une fleur de circonstance et l'occasion de faire remonter le sujet.... 







 Steve !


----------



## Klakmuf (1 Mai 2005)

Onagres (Oenothères de Lamarck). De fin juin à octobre, ça s'ouvre tout les soirs. Ça sent bon et en plus la racine est comestible.


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2005)

je les aimes bien depuis quelques temps :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

j'aime les lampes


*cette image n'a pas sa place ici.*


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

Ca sent la recherche de ban gratos ça


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

t'aimes pas les lampes ?


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mai 2005)

Moi je suis d'accord avec SM

Je suis allergique au Pollen, alors moi les fleurs hein !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aimes pas les lampes ?




Si, surtout celles avec un cordon pour les allumer


----------



## Klakmuf (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les lampes



Encore une qui s'est pris les (le ?) pieds dans la supermoquette.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les lampes



Rhââââhr! J'ai l'ampoule qui me démange :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2005)

Ca serait pas mal de ne pas polluer ce sujet, y'en a assez au Bar pour flooder et poster des conneries, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

ah ? c'est un sujet ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2005)

Peu importe ta définition de "sujet", ça n'est pas parce que ce fil y répondrait que tu te serais retenu...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

justement, penses-y fort ...


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2005)

Aucun intérêt...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

quelles sont vos fleurs préférées, soyez interessant !


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les lampes



J'ai poussé le vice  a retourner l'ecran de mon ibook....quelle honte....:rose: 
Sinon j'aime bien les fleurs qui sentent bon


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai poussé le vice  a retourner l'ecran de mon ibook....quelle honte....:rose:
> Sinon j'aime bien les fleurs qui sentent bon



on n'arrête pas le progrès


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai poussé le vice  a retourner l'ecran de mon ibook....quelle honte....:rose:
> Sinon j'aime bien les fleurs qui sentent bon


Ça ça vaut toutes les fleurs


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

sauf le colza, ca sent la bave... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai poussé le vice  a retourner l'ecran de mon ibook....quelle honte....:rose:
> Sinon j'aime bien les fleurs qui sentent bon




je sais pas pourquoi, mais vu la lampe et vu la réponse, ça va me hanter toute la nuit


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> sauf le colza, ca sent la bave... :rateau:


 
t'aime pas la bave?


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

Putain, même sur le forum, je peux pas laisser ma femme plus de cinq minutes....:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> sauf le colza, ca sent la bave... :rateau:


il est des posts qui m'ont fais comprendre que je dois laver mon duvet


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, mais vu la lampe et vu la réponse, ça va me hanter toute la nuit


 
Un petit cinq contre un et tu vas passer une bonne nuit :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Putain, même sur le forum, je peux pas laisser ma femme plus de cinq minutes....:mouais:




c'est a dire ?


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit cinq contre un et tu vas passer une bonne nuit :rateau:




oups, un sms de rappel a l'ordre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit cinq contre un et tu vas passer une bonne nuit :rateau:



nan: _cinq autour d'une..._


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

elles sont pas belles mes fleurs   

http://img79.echo.cx/img79/7316/cannabissativa8mz.jpg


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est a dire ?



Elle est comme une fleur au parfum ennivrant... :love:


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> t'aime pas la bave?


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Elle est comme une fleur au parfum ennivrant... :love:



j'ai une paire de menotte en rabe si tu veux


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

existe aussi en comprimé    

http://img22.echo.cx/img22/2199/1001628cannabis3003ss.jpg


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

un vrai fil de chose importante n'en déplaise aux culs bénis :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2005)

Cul béni ? 
Tu crois me choquer ?


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

Faudrait que miosis me donne de ses fleurs que je ferais pousser sous la lampe de supermoquette...


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2005)

Ma fleur préférée est la fleur de frangipanier. Elle est belle : coeur jaune pétale blanc, asymétrique : les pétales font un pentagone, et elle sent divinement bon.
De plus on la trouve notamment dans les parties du monde où j'aime me trouver et où j'ai des souvenirs très forts.
Voilà.

J'ai bizarrement l'impression que mon laïus ne va guère intéresser   

Ah oui : la fleur :


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ma fleur préférée est la fleur de frangipanier. Elle est belle : coeur jaune pétale blanc, asymétrique : les pétales font un pentagone, et elle sent divinement bon.
> De plus on la trouve notamment dans les parties du monde où j'aime me trouver et où j'ai des souvenirs très forts.
> Voilà.
> 
> J'ai bizarrement l'impression que mon laïus ne va guère intéresser



Si tu veux il me reste encore un peu de fleur, ça te ferait du bien    à partager avec jahron


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bizarrement l'impression que mon laïus ne va guère intéresser



ça dépend, elle a du poil sur la tige cette fleur ? elle se fume ???


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, elle a du poil sur la tige cette fleur ? elle se fume ???



Bah, peu toujours essayer   

qui veut fumer ma fleur ????


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2005)

Il me semblait bien


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2005)

je reviens betement a la question de départ .. j'aime bien les pensées , c'est joli doux au toucher, varié et parfumé parfois..


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mai 2005)

non pas betement


----------



## sofiping (3 Mai 2005)

*Les fleurs ..... si j'aime les fleurs ..... j'adooooore les fleurs , c'est de la couleur sur tige .......*






*c'est du "sent bon " en liberté , c'est du velour botanique , de douces saveurs en bouche......*  :rose:  :love:

*Avez vous déjà sucé un bonbon aux coquelicots , mangé un beignet de fleur de courgette*






*gouté une salade de capucines et de violettes ???? .......*






*Vous étes vous déjà precipités à plat ventre pour surprendre une pensée cachée deriére son masque ???*






*..... non ???*

*Je continue .....l'odeur délicate d'une rose ancienne ...... *





*La démesure d'un tournesol géant ....*




    :

*la discretion d'un myosotis .....*






*l'impudeur d'une orchidée ,*






*le pied de nez de la belle de nuit qui ne s'ouvre ..... que la nuit*






*les surnaturelles tulipes qui continuent a grandir une fois coupées ....*





*l'iris qui tire la langue ...*





*la margueritte indécise ....*



*... passionnément .... pas du tout * 

*Je continue *   ... et je conclue .....  :mouais:      :love: 


*AVEZ VOUS DÉJÀ APPRIS À UNE PETITE FILLE À FAIRE UNE DANSEUSE AVEC UN BOUTON DE COQUELICOT ???...*




..... 
*LUI AVEZ VOUS DIT SI ELLE AMAIT LE BEURRE EN LUI METTANT UN BOUTON D'OR SOUS LE MENTON ????.....*





*et la fleur de la passion , vous la connaissez ???.....*










*MAIS OUI , J'EN AI UNE PREFERÉE ....... LE COQUELICOT  * *, mais je vous dirais pas pourquoi !!!*


----------



## sofiping (3 Mai 2005)

*J'ai faillis oublier celle ci ...... elle s'appelait Elisabeth SHORT*




*le dahlia noir*


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2005)

Bravo pour ton enthousiasme !!!!   et les fleurs du mal...???? 
moi je crois que ma préféré c'est celle de mon avatar désormais.... :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Malow (3 Mai 2005)

Sofiping, ta fleur préférée est le coquelicot....mais sais tu qu'on peut  faire de droles de substances avec cette fleur...?  c'est peut etre ca la raison de ton choix?


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Sofiping, ta fleur préférée est le coquelicot....mais sais tu qu'on peut  faire de droles de substances avec cette fleur...?  c'est peut etre ca la raison de ton choix?




avec une fleur de la même famille oui


----------



## sofiping (3 Mai 2005)

Baaaaaaande de fleurs addict :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2005)

Oui tout à fait


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2005)

L'arum, plante envoûtante et toxique.

Même fanée elle reste fascinante.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mai 2005)

cadeau


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2005)

Merci


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2005)

l'arum est sans aromes....


----------



## Klakmuf (10 Mai 2005)




----------



## madlen (10 Mai 2005)

Moi j'aime bien les roses rouge, car elle font toujours plaisire a ma copine   :love:


----------

